# SCREAMS



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

A lot to unpack. Girls and guys, we're going to the airport.










For years I've been saying the purpose of Uber and Lyft isn't to make money on a trip-by-trip basis, and that you're being lied to if you believe they're transportation apps. I'm gonna need you to think "big picture."

Payday loans? Perhaps.

But the notion only holds weight if you're an Uber failure on April 15th. Scenario two: maybe you were given just enough Monopoly money to keep coming back for more. Do you like New Years? Did you get our email about driving on New Years? Do you like carrots? Are you hurting for cash? Dangle, dangle. And when you take out a payday loan, do you ever profit from this decision? The hole only gets bigger, right? And what about when they offer you a vehicle payday loan? You know, WHERE YOU EXCHANGE THE EQUITY IN YOUR VEHICLE FOR CASH UP FRONT? And when they tell you to refer a friend for a discount? Is it shared? To the drivers that make money - Is it not you who tells others and recruits for Uber and Lyft? And if a new driver signs up, only to fall short of a bonus, are they not replaceable when they quit? Turnover rates are at 96%.

_Anything that's FREE generally means that you - the participant - are *for profit*. _

In a world of social media, take a look around you and begin asking yourself why any of it really exists? Logically, your mind goes to communication purposes. You think MySpace, you think of the "The Social Network."

But what if you backed up even further and thought about what powers Facebook, Google, Uber, Lyft and others. It's an algorithm - a form of artificial intelligence. And this is why vast networks are being created: to sell you things you don't need, with money you don't have, to impress people you don't like.

That Ad that follows you around from webpage to webpage because of a photo you clicked on, a status you liked - destiny. A nudge. BUY. We know what you like - we've been tracking you.

And year after year, Uber and Lyft remain unprofitable, and yet they continue to get billions of dollars in funding. But why would anyone want to throw their money down a rat hole? A hole that spends all of its money on new driver recruitment - something that does nothing but create habitual behavioral patterns for passengers. Cheap habits. I don't feel like parking. Call a Lyft.










And now I want you to think about how much passenger trip data is worth. How much someone is willing to pay for an in-depth look at where Jake goes on the weekend, who's house he frequents? Mass surveillance. Ever wonder why Uber and Lyft aren't publicly traded? Why they fight so hard to protect their algorithms? Is it because they're worth far more than any of their respective valuations? Is it because the puzzle is not yet complete? Perhaps it is.

And how much would you pay to get an in-depth look at Jake's life? Because there's the life he pretends to live on social media, and then there's his actual life. No one knows he secretly visits the bar every night. That he's most impulsive at 7:05 p.m. But Uber and Lyft do.

How far down the rabbit hole do any of you really want to go?

*ping* missed call *ping* *ping* *ping* nudge *ping* give in already - you know you want to. Anger motivates. We know what triggers you. Our algorithm knows. It's learned from other drivers, and you are no different. *ping* *ping* *PING*

*PING!!!!!* YOU ARE NOW OFFLINE. THE ARROW ON YOUR LYFT SCREEN JUST GOT LARGER [ZOOM] - CAN'T SEE FALSE PRIMETIME. TEXT MESSAGE. EMAIL.

*PING* *PING* *PING* YOU ARE NOW OFFLINE.

New POOL request. *PING*

Get in your Zone. Adhere to your employment schedule.

*PING*

*PING*

*PING* *NUDGE* *PING* *PING* *PING*










*Want more dirty deets on Uber and Lyft? Click on my Trump Economics Avatar and scroll to the Information/About me section of my uberpeople.net page.*


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo.../23/the-amazon-era-no-profits-no-problem/amp/

That's the first fallacy in your argument....
Secondly not everyone loses money

Thirdly, cars depreciate naturally, driving for ride share simply accelerates that


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo.../23/the-amazon-era-no-profits-no-problem/amp/
> 
> That's the first fallacy in your argument....
> Secondly not everyone loses money
> ...


Thanks, Travis.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Thanks, jeff.


Fixed that for you


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I have the best employees.










Juggalo9er said:


> Fixed that for you


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo.../23/the-amazon-era-no-profits-no-problem/amp/
> 
> That's the first fallacy in your argument....
> Secondly not everyone loses money
> ...


_What_ is the first fallacy?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Shhh, don't wake him.



circle1 said:


> _What_ is the first fallacy?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

circle1 said:


> _What_ is the first fallacy?


The link


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> The link


Damn it, circle1


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> A lot to unpack. Girls and guys, we're going to the airport.
> 
> View attachment 193703
> 
> ...


I know you're a parody account but that is a theory I haven't even considered. These behemoth "tech" companies are massively funded to the tune of losing money, yet provide their services for cheap or free, and reward or encourage cheap habits (like clickbait article on fb or fake scam ads on google).

All these major companies have to be, not only funded by the govt, but also infiltrated by the govt. You can't tell me agents are not involved with these conglomerates. If rival companies spy on each other (, like uber did), why wouldn't you expect the govt too.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Currently listening to smooth jazz


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Currently listening to smooth jazz


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> View attachment 193874


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

circle1 Adding your link here - very insightful

https://medium.com/insurge-intelligence/how-the-cia-made-google-e836451a959e


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> circle1 Adding your link here - very insightful
> 
> https://medium.com/insurge-intelligence/how-the-cia-made-google-e836451a959e


Ah-yeah. We all need more journalism like this. Wowsers . . . what a world we're living in now!!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

circle1 said:


> Ahh, yeah. We all need more journalism like this. Wowsers . . . what a world we're living in now!!


A real hero stands up to the villain in themselves - we must start there. And wherever we go, the rest will follow.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Saw this ad on your thread. Lol


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Skepticaldriver said:


> View attachment 194296
> 
> 
> Saw this ad on your thread. Lol


It's a gif


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Its a up ad. From lyft. About taking ppls groceries for 4 bux. Its horrendous


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Lmao!!!! 

No! It’s from my Lyft gif collection. Like a lot of poor people, I collect trash ^_^


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

you create too many threads, repeating the same crap ad nauseum. Do you ever have a good day?


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> I know you're a parody account but that is a theory I haven't even considered. These behemoth "tech" companies are massively funded to the tune of losing money, yet provide their services for cheap or free, and reward or encourage cheap habits (like clickbait article on fb or fake scam ads on google).
> 
> All these major companies have to be, not only funded by the govt, but also infiltrated by the govt. You can't tell me agents are not involved with these conglomerates. If rival companies spy on each other (, like uber did), why wouldn't you expect the govt too.


Trump Exonomics is on the Trump Advisory committee all by himself and is a parody of the tech industry


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Raven087 said:


> you create too many threads, repeating the same crap ad nauseum. Do you ever have a good day?


Thanks for the feedback. I always find it interesting when someone complains about my posts. It's as if the person fails to realize their ability to read something else.

But I don't take it personally. It's just like the saying goes, "You can be the ripest, juiciest peach in the world, and there's still going to be somebody who hates peaches."


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Skepticaldriver said:


> View attachment 194296
> 
> 
> Saw this ad on your thread. Lol


We're consumer information _*mules*_!

See/listen to this book!
https://seattle.bibliocommons.com/item/show/3067599030



Trump Economics said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I always find it interesting when someone complains about my posts. It's as if the person fails to realize their ability to read something else.
> 
> But I don't take it personally. It's just like the saying goes, "You can be the ripest, juiciest peach in the world, and there's still going to be somebody who hates peaches."


Some people can only think about the "pits"!


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I always find it interesting when someone complains about my posts. It's as if the person fails to realize their ability to read something else.
> 
> But I don't take it personally. It's just like the saying goes, "You can be the ripest, juiciest peach in the world, and there's still going to be somebody who hates peaches."


Answer the question


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Raven087 said:


> Answer the question


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> A lot to unpack. Girls and guys, we're going to the airport.
> 
> View attachment 193703
> 
> ...


I can only recommend decaf coffee for you.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks, but I’m already falling asleep at the wheel. Want to be my passenger?


----------

